# New RESCAPE 95G



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just rescaped a week ago. Trying to get the plants I want. It's a good start. I have stems and crypts in the back that still need to grow up. Gotta say that since Flickr changed their site I have to figure out how to get the image to show up. So frustrating!










EDIT: FINALLY GOT IT!! YEAH!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Pictures please.

So many tanks. Where do you find the time?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Newt, You are so funny! I am working on trying to get px to show up....  Hey I have so much of your coffeefolia. Are you ever wanting it back? At least I was able to get the link in it this time! LOL

BTW - We have taken all but 3 tanks down now! I need to redo my sig...


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Beautiful as always!

Yes, I'd like some 'coffeefolia'.................when it warms up. Mine died off from that fungus/nematode disease.

Lately I've been struggling to re-gain the desire for keeping a tank. I thought retirement would enable me to do more. Other hobbies seem to have taken over. I've let my tank go (too long) several times. I have 2 black angelfish that just laid eggs. About a hundred wiggling babies. This created a spark but I've been having a problem with my filter ever since the last water change. This is killing that desire to redo the tank. Its an Eheim 2028 and is leaking into the sump area in the top. I've changed he 0-rings, added silicone grease............everything I've done before to stop this issue. No luck yet.

Any words of wisdom for someone who's done this for 50 years?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

OH man!!! Been there! I let mine languish. We were traveling A LOT two or 3 years ago. I had been preparing fert doses, water changes and hiring a neighbor kid to come in while gone. It was worth the work for a while. Then the tanks began to go down hill. I was just gone too much. The last straw was a trip where I ended up loosing 95% of my fish on the 2nd day out. I lost my Old Man pleco of 13 years. Since then, I've been into Playmobil, and Chatty Cathy dolls (no laughter please!). It wasn't until Bill (hubby) redid his and it looked so pretty that I finally decided to put mine together again. Bill decided to go for low light plants, low maintenance. I want to do High tech for a while and then maybe phase some of the higher light out. I'm actually excited about it. We'll see...

I've decided it's too much work to have faulty equipment. I'd rather save and get a new filter than chase down a problem that I can't fix. But you might be able to do it.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Newt said:


> Beautiful as always!
> 
> Yes, I'd like some 'coffeefolia'.................when it warms up. Mine died off from that fungus/nematode disease.
> 
> ...


Make sure your media baskets are setting in correctly and not allowing the pump to close. I push my pump down before latching it.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm glad to see you back in the hobby. Some times we need a break to regain our composure and desire. Your scape looks good. Can't wait to see it grown out. If you need any exotic fish, i have connections through my work. We do have a zebra strip pleco in.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks Robert. I would like to get some bottom feeders and some algae eaters. Right now I'm gonna let things settle in a little. So far so good!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tex Gal is back in the saddle!

Let me know if you want any common brown bristlenoses, mine are very prolific. And I just got some beautiful red calicoes and false L144s from Bristlenosedude on Fish Box (Phil) in Cleburne. I hope to breed them, but if you don't want to wait that long, go to Phil. He breeds several species of unusual plecos. His fish are excellent, and Cleburne is close for you!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Michael! I don't know what red calicoes are? Px please... I've been to his place. His set up is really cool.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

This is not my fish or photo, but is very similar. This is a color variety of the common bristlenose.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Neat looking pleco, Michael.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

digital_gods said:


> Make sure your media baskets are setting in correctly and not allowing the pump to close. I push my pump down before latching it.


Hi Robert,

I did check that. It was OK.
My 2028 is 13 years old and has been opened and closed so many times. I replaced the o-rings on the double tap and the out flow tube. Added silicone grease and had to remove a little from the double tap connector. It's getting back to normal.

I will switch over to the new in the box 2028 I bought on a close out sale this spring --- if it makes it.

thanx


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Michael said:


> This is not my fish or photo, but is very similar. This is a color variety of the common bristlenose.


I like him! Think I'm gonna give my foreground a little time to take root before I add the worker bees.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you still running the metal halide fixture with t5ho supplemental? What soil are you using?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

digital_gods said:


> Are you still running the metal halide fixture with t5ho supplemental? What soil are you using?


Actually it's the other way around. I need to T5's though...


----------

